# Full Moon Babies?



## swebster (Dec 7, 2004)

Ok....so next week is both summer solstice and a nice fat full moon. Any anecdotal evidence of babies being born on full moons. I'm only 37 weeks on Monday but baby has been low, locked and loaded for over a month. I've been having lots of big full moon/baby birthing dreams lately and just wanted to hear if anyone had any stories/superstition/old wive's tales/statistical evidence to share. I seem to remember my sister saying that her babies were all born on full moons........I'll try to confirm............


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

My mom was an L&D nurse and said they always set up extra beds during the full moon period b/c they had more babies at that time.







My first dd was born during the full moon period. Good luck mama! That would be really special.


----------



## MamaTaraX (Oct 5, 2004)

In most cultures (read: non-Western/like) babies are conceived under full moons and expected to be born under full moons and it tends to happen more often than not. Every hospital L&D I've ever visited will quickly tell of the filling of the floor during full moons, especially in the summer months. I dreamed my 2nd baby would be a full moon baby. I went into labor during the full moon. Too bad I kept on laboring for 12 more days







It's a very true thing. The more in tune you and your body are with the moon rythms, the more likely it is. I bleed when the moon is dark, ovulate when it is full. I conceived the current baby in my belly during a full moon and I am due right at a full moon








Namaste, Tara and probably full-moon baby Rythm due at home in January


----------



## crsta33 (Oct 13, 2004)

I was just browsing around and this thread caught my eye. My first was a full moon baby...born on the first night of a full moon and the birth center I used had five more births in the next few days.

I need to look to see if either that baby or this one was conceived on a full moon. Might give me a better idea if my dates are right this time around. My dh swears we only bd once every blue moon, so I wouldn't be surprised.









My mom tells the story of the doc who delivered me...she asked him about full moons and he said, "Lady, if you are going to give birth by the moon, you can give birth by yourself!" :LOL Oddly enough, he didn't "go" by the moon...I wonder if it was a religious objection.









Christa


----------



## Angierae (Aug 17, 2004)

I always hear stories about the full moon! And solstice--definitely a lot of good signs. I also agree with Tara, if you follow the moon rythms your chances are even better.

I both conceived and birthed BOTH of my girls on NEW moons. To me the new moon has always represented the beginning of great things. Interestingly, one daughter was 10 days late and the other was 3 days early. I like to think they both were aiming for that new moon!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Both of mine were conceived under full moons, and Abi was born under one. Nitara was born under a new moon, 2 weeks early.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm due with my 3rd baby next week on Summer Solstice--the full moon is the following day!

I've been wondering all along if my baby will choose one of those days to be born









I don't know what phase the moon was in when he/she was conceived--I do know it was the wee hours of September 28th that we made love and I ovulated, though...


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

All of my children were conceived on a full moon- one was born on a waxing moon, one on a waning moon. (they FELT early and late respectively, though.) I'm interested to see what will happen this time round.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

One child was born under a full moon, one wasn't. Here's a cool tool that will tell you what the moon looked like on almost any given day: http://home.hiwaay.net/~krcool/Astro/moon/moonviewer/

ETA: I just used the calculator to look up the birthdates of my relatives. I was not born under a full moon, but my sisters and mom all were.


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

I just used the calculator, 4 of my 7 were born on full moons, 1 was born on a new 1/4 moon (who was also very, very late), and 2 (my oldest and my youngest) were born on no moon.
I was born on a full moon myself.


----------



## Sagesgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

I was born during the day. :LOL Apparently during the new moon. My husband was born on a full moon, but he too was born during the day. My elder daughter was apparently born during a full moon, but she was induced. My other was born on a new moon. This one might have been conceived during a full moon & is due on a full moon. We shall see.

There's not any actual scientific evidence that births increase on a full moon, no more than there's actual evidence that crimes increase, or other injuries increase...But it does make sense that you'll give birth during roughly the same phase of the moon in which you conceived.

Here's something from the Straight Dope about stuff happening on the full moon:

Quote:

So how do we explain all those cops and emergency room nurses who believe in the lunar effect? Easy. Nobody notices when there's a full moon and nothing happens--you only notice when something does happen. In other words, heads I win, tails don't count. Case closed.
http://www.straightdope.com/classics/a2_337.html


----------



## crsta33 (Oct 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pepper*
I don't know what phase the moon was in when he/she was conceived--I do know it was the wee hours of September 28th that we made love and I ovulated, though...

September 28, 2004 was a full moon. :LOL Cool, huh?

Christa


----------



## NightOwl (Sep 12, 2004)

I'll be 39 weeks on this next full moon. I keep thinking that will be the day. We'll see...


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crsta33*
September 28, 2004 was a full moon. :LOL Cool, huh?

Christa

Yeah, that is cool! Thanks for figuring that for me, Christa









Well, now we'll just have to wait and see, I guess


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Out of 4, I had mine:

1. DD first quarter.
2. DS third quarter.
3. DS2 waning crescent
4. DS3 waxing crescent

I was born during a waning crescent
DH was born during a waning crescent

Oh, Well, I still looked out for that full moon though.

My midwife was still very busy each time I gave birth, so I do not know what was going on.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

its funny.. i was just looking at my calendar thinking.. maybe this baby will be a full moon baby, but she would have to be a few weeks erly to be born on the full moon, or a few weeks late, maybe she will be a newmoon baby


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm sure you're uncomfortable and ready to meet your little one...

...but...

if this is your first baby and you'll only be 37 weeks at this full moon, I'd bet that the baby stays put another 28 days.

FWIW, my DD was 12 days late and I went into labor on the full moon.

Good luck!!


----------



## Mom2baldie (Oct 29, 2002)

I went into labor the night of the full moon on Sept. 28, 2004. My baby daughter was born the next morning at 41 weeks gestation.


----------



## rbeaufoy (May 25, 2005)

I concieved my ds during a full moon, and he was born under a full moon, technically 2 weeks "early". I think he was shooting for the full moon :LOL


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

So today is the full moon







Anything happening with you swebster?

Nothing going on here at all - yesterday was my due date and I'm just chilling...


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

What fun to think about!
I've ovulated with the full moon for the last couple of years- the big round egg in the sky- and have loved feeling "in tune" that way. I've missed it during this pregnancy, feeling in touch with where the moon is. Plus I just recently realized that my 2005 calendar doesn't have moon cycles on it at all- very weird.

My dd was born nine days late, on a full moon (I'd forgotten- what a cool site that is!) now I'm getting paranoid this babe will be a little early, with this full moon now... Just one more day, babe! My mom's 50th birthday is tomorrow, and I want to go to the party I've been planning for her for months! (is that really petty?) ...plus we're planning on her being dd's support person during the birth. They're so close, I feel so blessed...


----------



## mommyofshmoo (Oct 25, 2004)

My first was a summer solstice/full moon baby. My midwife barely slept that week and I remember that both the birth center and the hospital, where I transferred, where hopping.


----------

